# Westminster Vizslas



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Thought I would post this in case anyone wanted to see http://video.westminsterkennelclub.org/breed_judging/sporting/2011_5/vizsla/v1294032 

For the guy who asked about the Vizsla puppies running sideways, the champion dogs do it as well lol!! I thought it was funny, almost all of them have this cute little diagonal gait.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

That "cute diagonal little gait" is faulty and I am sure that the owners of those dogs were wanting to scream at the handlers, "SPEED IT UP!!!"

If you are not showing, "crabbing" or "sidewinding" is not a concern. I grew up seeing hounds half-track down the road all of the time.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for posting. I only turned the dog show on long enough to see the sporting group. Our female, Pumpkin, appears to have a slightly boxier head like the males. I guess we are not going to Westminster. Ha, ha. We think Pumpkin is prettier than some in the video


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

I agree, I think my Jake is way more beautiful than some of them on the show lol. What I did notice is that even though white in the chest is allowed (a certain amount), none of the dogs in Westminster had white on their chest. I followed Jake's pedigree back a ways and am happy to report that there were two V's in the competition who were sired by his great great grandfather Celtic Red Oak There was also a dog from his mother's bloodline, pretty neat stuff. My husband rolls his eyes and says "thrilling" lol!!!


----------

